# Taurus Curve



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm finding my curiosity getting the better of me on this thing. I want to try one out and I don't even like the .380 round. Maybe they will make it in 9mm or larger?

Read on: http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/taurus-curve-380-pocketpurse-pistol-yes-gun-bent/


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

That's one ugly gun but I like the concept and would like to handle and shot it. The curve makes a lot of sense but change is hard.I carry a .380 a lot,the Glock 42 and its like part of me now.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A truly ugly firearm but I will definitely try one on and see if it is more comfortable. I do like the built in laser.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm feeling better that I am not the only one that would like to run one through some trials.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

1. That thing is FUGLY.

2. I hate .380

3. I am intrigued. Would like to run a few through it just to see how it performs and feels in the hand. Larger caliber would be of more interest.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

buckeye dan said:


> I'm finding my curiosity getting the better of me on this thing. I want to try one out and I don't even like the .380 round. Maybe they will make it in 9mm or larger?
> 
> Read on: http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/taurus-curve-380-pocketpurse-pistol-yes-gun-bent/


Jessie Duff posted the curve on FB a few weeks ago and I commented I'd buy one if it came in 9mm. someone from Taurus replied that they were looking into developing a larger caliber in the future. I'm guessing they are waiting to see how this model sells.


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

I like taurus revolvers, I won't own a taurus auto seen too many go back to the factory repeatedly. The pt22 I had went back 3 times and never was right gun shop bought it back. In the time I owned it , the gun was at the factory more than in my house.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I like the looks. would be easy to conceal, small enough to fit in pocket.. im going to look into it to carry


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't be confused, it's larger then its made to look. When you look at the guy drawing it you can see that. 

Pops


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Fugly is right! I do like Taurus thinking outside the box. It would be very interesting to shoot. But doesn't appeal to me. So many other .380 pistols to spend that money on. My 2 cents


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

